# Italian league news



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Good news for italian league: during the yesterday's press conference of the League's president Prandi, he said that after 4 years of drop, the audience return to rise and some teams (like Milan or Rome) had more than 20% of audience in comparison with 2001-2002 season !

And another good news: the *italian All Star* game will return in the next season 2003-2004 after 2 years of "pause" :yes:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Congratulations to Teramo 
The Abruzzi's team will play next season in A1 league !
This evening the team of "superMario" Boni and Ryan " human uzi" Hoover won with Messina the game-5 of Lega2's final.

And the fans are thinking already to the derby with Roseto :angel:


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Once again Mario Boni has rised from the ashes. To tell the truth Mario in A2 league was an improper weapon. How old is he now? near 40 I guess, but still capable of scoring 35-40 pts in that league (49 his high). 
Still one of the most hated/loved players on the court. I personally love him, he's one of the few that really puts all himself in, no frills, no nice words, no polite beheaviour, all for the win, night after night. I always believed that Greece and Aris was his perfect place.

Sanic Teramo in A1 league (1st time, right?)


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> Still one of the most hated/loved players on the court. I personally love him, he's one of the few that really puts all himself in, no frills, no nice words, no polite beheaviour, all for the win, night after night. I always believed that Greece and Aris was his perfect place.


You're absolutely right, and Mario Boni is still in the heart of the Aris' fans: talk with some of them, and you'll always listen great words about him. 
Well, he is the classical player that in Greece would have not met all the problems he found in Italy. It's his perfect environment. With his background in the Italian "serie B", when he was playing as number 4 too in Montecatini in the illegal fights in the paint, he learnt to suffer on court. He has never stopped to believe and to work, even when everything was against him. 
Unfortunately he was Italian and has not been lucky with the Italian NT: I'm sure he would have had great success in every country of Europe for his nature, but not in Italy. 
An unlucky player, at the end. Unfortunately...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Well, he's one of the greatest italian players of ever, that's sure.
I know him personally the last november when I went to Montecatini to support my townteam VS RB Montecatini; he was siting few meters from me in the Palaterme arena and I remember that the termal crowd was crazy for him  

Unfortunately in some cases he has exaggerated on the court and then he had dopping trubles too ...


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Great moments..


----------

